# Felca Seascoper 111



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

These watches have always caught my eye on the odd occasion they turn up







but they seem to make good money Â£100+ on our favourite auction site







the last one I saw I think was getting on for Â£200









So I had a pleasant surprise, an E-Mail to say I have won this one, over in Germany for Â£48.







Not mint and non original bracelet, but a good buy I think









Any one know anything about these, as I said they seem to quite sought after.

I just love the name "Seascoper" what ever one of those is









MiKE

sellers pictures


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sounds like you got a good by at that price Mike, it certainly looks workman like.

I've seen the Felca name before but know nothing about the make.

By the way Mike, my mate Al confirmed I had a package delivered at work so I will pick it up when I'm back on Thursday.









Thanks mate.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

When I was a wee lad in Cyprus in the early â€˜60s ... â€˜Felcaâ€™ were the watches to have. They came with a (red) single blade Swiss knife. I remember the knives more than I remember the watches which by todayâ€™s standards they were nothing more than you average item ... but in a sea of pin-pallets they ruled. Another name I remember from those days is â€˜Ardathâ€™.

The "Seascoper" looks like a late â€˜70s Heuer clone ... for Â£48 itâ€™s a steal. Congratulations.

john


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think I like every thing about that Mike, The narrow bezel, the crown guard the case the hands all yummy If only it was non day or even non day date. Still at the price you paid I could easily live with it.


----------

